# My Christmas Present to me



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

Finished at midnight Christmas Eve Eve. 2 months of tinking, frogging and swearing never to do this pattern again. But very very pleased with the outcome. Pattern is Sirdar coat I bought somewhere off the internet.


----------



## nrskrachet (Jun 7, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Jlee2dogs (Apr 24, 2013)

That is soooo nice!


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

GORGEOUS.......well done. Hooray for you keeping at it.


----------



## bettylynn (May 22, 2011)

How lovely! Enjoy wearing your new creation.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## jbyers (Nov 3, 2013)

How beautiful I love the colors you did it in. It looks great on you.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

WOW, gorgeous coat, well done you.


----------



## rebecca82 (Oct 15, 2012)

I see what you mean. I don't think i would do that pattern alot of work.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

It looks pretty good ! You did a great job and now you may relax for awhile and enjoy holidays !


----------



## gavinsgrammy (Feb 11, 2012)

Love,love, love the colors! Beautiful job!


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

What a beautiful coat of many colors! We are glad you stuck with it. Thank you for sharing! Merry Christmas!


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

How many skeins of yarn did It take to knit such a beautiful chic coat?

Hats off to you!

I applaud your perseverance!

Fisherwoman


----------



## JessMarsh (Aug 25, 2013)

I can appreciate the work and patience gone into this wonderful creation ...well done you for continuing with it ....very nice


----------



## Kristiethom (Mar 4, 2013)

Very nice , what a great bunch of color


----------



## bmyers3515 (Jun 4, 2011)

I LOOOOOVE IT. GREAT JOB :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

It took 8 full skeins and a little more of the Rainbow Classic Purl Essence. Big skeins. Now I'm thinking I need a matching hat.


fisherwoman said:


> How many skeins of yarn did It take to knit such a beautiful chic coat?
> 
> Hats off to you!
> 
> ...


----------



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the compliments. Now we just need some cold weather here in Arizona.


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

Amazing!!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Well worth all the "frustrations" because you did a beautiful job. Hope the threader that was pondering doing cables sees this!


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Your smile tells the story. You did a great job on the coat!


----------



## 23sept (Dec 23, 2011)

Absolutely Gorgeous! I admire your talent. Merry Christmas!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

grammabob said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments. Now we just need some cold weather here in Arizona.


Would you like me to send some of our cold your way LOL.
Don't worry, you'll find plenty of times to wear such an outstanding coat!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

OH MY! Does that look nice and warm. Well worth the trouble to make it.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Unbelievably beautiful! You did an outstanding job!
Color choice is great and looks gorgeous on you!
Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## NancyB in AZ (Nov 8, 2013)

Beautiful! Good for you. Wonderful work.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful coat


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

That is the most cheerful sweater coat I have ever seen. Love the cables on it. Fits and suits you very well. wonderful job and to top it off - YOU get to enjoy it!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Worth the effort...it's fabulous!


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

Very nice! Lots of work, but totally worth it


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful both color and pattern - could really use that here in Utah?????


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Worth evert think and cuss. It is a beauty.


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

Wow! That is gorgeous and I would say definitely worth all the effort and frustration. It looks really complicated but is sooooo beautiful!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Wow! Amazing! Looks very cozy! Nicely done.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

That is a lot of work, but the colours are great.


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh, what a lot of work.....beautiful present for you to enjoy.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Beautiful coat. Patience is a virtue so they say. Your lovely in it as well!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

oooooohhh!!! it was worth every curse and every second of aggrivation because it is absolutely gorgeous!! I love the style, love the color, love the length, just love it! Good for you!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

You sure put a lot of work into that, and very good work, too. Wear it with pride.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow, you do beautiful work. Very pretty colors.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is beautiful and what wonderful colors! And with cables!


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Great knitting job! Love the colors.


----------



## gamce (Nov 17, 2013)

I love it and think your efforts were worth it!

About the hat, I don't think you make one in the same yarn; I think you should make it a coordinating solid color. You could make a couple in your candy colors and one in white.

If you make your next big project some new design, then you will still feel accomplished, as well as the conqueror of a new challenge.


----------



## Jackabug (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow that is amazing!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow! Amazing.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great job.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

A beautiful "coat of many colours" and the pattern is lovely. Well worth the little moments of stress in making this. Beautifully done! A hat to match would look lovely, too.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## denise1948 (Dec 1, 2011)

wow its beautiful you should be so pleased with it xxxx


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Very nice... at least you appreciate the work you (and of course your kp friends) have put into it. Well done enjoy wearing it.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Gorgeous, what a beautiful job!!


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow! That is an amazing coat. Quite an ambitious project. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jbomm (Sep 13, 2012)

very pretty!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What a lot of work but the end result was certainly worthwhile. :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

lovely! looks snuggly and quite warm!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow that's great.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Lovely coat,what a lot of hard work,but worth it.


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

Well worth it tho ... Your coat is a WOW &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Awesome!! Beautiful!! Great job. Love the yarn colors!!


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Double wow,Beautiful


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## emdns (Feb 23, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL, great work


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

In the end it was worth all the tinking, frogging and swearing. You look so happy and cozy in it.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

OMG!! That must have taken forever. It is beautiful and looks warm.


----------



## Maurlynn (Sep 26, 2013)

AWESOME


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

i say WOW....great job....i love it....


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

You look fabulous in that. It is truly a work of art.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

WOW! Lots of work in that piece of art.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow!!! I love your coat!!! It looks beautiful on you and looks like you did a beautiful job!!! I bet it took a while to knit, but the beautiful result was certainly worth it!!! Wear it with pride!!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

You did a beautiful job. It looks so pretty on you!


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Wow! That is amazing, gorgeous and lots of other great adjectives! Aren't you glad you stuck with it?


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

Beautiful work. Love the color.


----------



## granniebannie (Nov 25, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

Beautiful coat, love the color....i can see why you would never do it again!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

the smile on your face says it all good for you !!!


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Its beautiful, enjoy wearing it. :thumbup:


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ultra nice..eyecatching! Be prepared for compliments when you wear it.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Ultra nice..eyecatching! Be prepared for compliments when you wear it.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow-enjoy have fun wearing this warm coat. :thumbup:


----------



## soozilovestoknit (Nov 21, 2011)

It is beautiful. What a gorgeous coat!

Which specific pattern was it? Here this winter a coat like that would be awesome.


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

WOW!!!!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

That is beautiful! What type of yarn did you use? I love the colors!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

I used Rainbow Classic Purl Essence that I picked up at Joanne's.


LindaH said:


> That is beautiful! What type of yarn did you use? I love the colors!


----------



## lauraeagan (Oct 28, 2012)

WOW! Merry Christmas to you...this is stunning and the colors are fabulous!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Stunning! :thumbup:


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Wow! Nice coat and great knitting.


----------



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

The pattern is Sirdar design no. 6152 and I got it at www.thevintageknittinglady.co.uk
[email protected]


soozilovestoknit said:


> It is beautiful. What a gorgeous coat!
> 
> Which specific pattern was it? Here this winter a coat like that would be awesome.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

wow!!! great job!!!


----------



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

It took about 2 months of weekends and late nights. The night before Christmas Eve I was determined to finish before I went to bed and finished about midnight. I still have to sew on the buttons and trying to get some ambition to get that done. Maybe this weekend.


LBush1144 said:


> OMG!! That must have taken forever. It is beautiful and looks warm.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

WOW, it's an awesome coat! The colors are so great with your hair.


----------



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

You are absolutely right. As I was looking at the pics I realized a matching hat would be a bit of overkill but really like your idea of a couple in coordinating colors.


gamce said:


> I love it and think your efforts were worth it!
> 
> About the hat, I don't think you make one in the same yarn; I think you should make it a coordinating solid color. You could make a couple in your candy colors and one in white.
> 
> If you make your next big project some new design, then you will still feel accomplished, as well as the conqueror of a new challenge.


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

Great sweater coat and definitely go for the hat!


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

All I can say is WOW! It's beautiful.


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful coat


----------



## HeatherO (Jun 11, 2013)

That is amazing! You are quite talented!

Can you tell me which yarn and color you used? I might have to add it to my to-do list!


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Very colorful!! You can even use it right now. Pretty chilly in the mornings and evenings in SCW right now. Good job.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Oh my goodness, what a beautiful piece of work! Congratulations!


----------



## trishkfl (Aug 28, 2013)

That is beautiful!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Stunning! I hope you live somewhere in Arizona that gets cold enough to wear that beauty a lot - or that you travel somewhere cold!


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Its Beautifull, and looks very warm too :thumbup:


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

What a beauty, both the coat and you! Absolutely love it!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

It is AMAZING,


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

That is just awesome!!!! Fantastic job


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Well worth all the trouble, beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow!! What a huge project--and what a huge relief to finish it. Good job!


----------



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

I used Rainbow Classic Purl Essence that I picked up at Joanne's.


HeatherO said:


> That is amazing! You are quite talented!
> 
> Can you tell me which yarn and color you used? I might have to add it to my to-do list!


----------



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm in Kingman which is in Northwest AZ and it does get chilly enough for it. And if I go home to Wyoming in the winter it will be cold enough. But don't go up there this time of year if I can help it.


johannecw said:


> Stunning! I hope you live somewhere in Arizona that gets cold enough to wear that beauty a lot - or that you travel somewhere cold!


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

Bright and cheery. Great job with that pattern. Enjoy for many, many years to come!


----------



## cmendes (Jul 26, 2013)

It's lovely and so well done! You're a great knitter, what a treat for yourself!


----------



## cmendes (Jul 26, 2013)

It's lovely and so well done! You're a great knitter, what a treat for yourself!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

The coat is gorgeous and it looks so beautiful on you!


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

That is absolutely gorgeous! Perfect for an Arizona winter! I love it!


----------



## mathilde11 (Oct 3, 2012)

Well Done - it was worth the effort now enjoy!


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

yea sometimes we come first, lots of good wearing, colorful, have to look see where your from if you posted


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

I just purchased the pattern. I was looking at the gauge and it says 20 sts per 4". We're you able to get that tension with your yarn or did you need to make some adjustments? I love your coat. Thank you


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow... that looks like A LOT of work!!!
Lovely!
Bet you are glad it's finished, huh?
I love the bright colors!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Gorgeous coat!

Hazel


----------



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

I was able to get the gauge but used I think a size 2 needle. My problem with coats in the past was they were always too big. So on the 2 front pieces I went down 1 size from the smallest size written - had to blow the dust off of my math skills there. On the back and sleeves I just used the smallest size written. I was afraid with the smaller needles it might make it too stiff but the yarn really softened up as I worked with it and esp. after blocking. I wish you good luck with this. Most of it is pretty straight forward knits, purls, cables, twists and bobbles. It was the decrease shaping that I had the most trouble with so pretty much just "winged" it through and prayed a lot.


Kajacee said:


> I just purchased the pattern. I was looking at the gauge and it says 20 sts per 4". We're you able to get that tension with your yarn or did you need to make some adjustments? I love your coat. Thank you


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

wow; does that ever look nice on you!


----------



## hi nonny (Jun 24, 2013)

That is beautiful. Well done!


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

grammabob said:


> I was able to get the gauge but used I think a size 2 needle. My problem with coats in the past was they were always too big. So on the 2 front pieces I went down 1 size from the smallest size written - had to blow the dust off of my math skills there. On the back and sleeves I just used the smallest size written. I was afraid with the smaller needles it might make it too stiff but the yarn really softened up as I worked with it and esp. after blocking. I wish you good luck with this. Most of it is pretty straight forward knits, purls, cables, twists and bobbles. It was the decrease shaping that I had the most trouble with so pretty much just "winged" it through and prayed a lot.


Thank you so much for all of your info. It is great. I have had the same problem with patterns before so this is the perfect help. By the way I do a lot of winging and praying too. Lol


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

One word---WOW!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

WOW, gorgeous, indeed, beautiful job. Colors are perfect for Ariona and the fit is perfect!


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

You look great in your new coat! What an knitting acheivement!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

I absolutely love it! Merry Christmas to you!!!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Your coat is absolutely gorgeous!!! Your knitting is excellent!!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## inger32 (Nov 23, 2013)

If you had a chance to buy this it would be unaffordable! You could not pay for that much intricacy and beauty.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Congratulations! The coat is beautiful and looks great on you. Well done!


----------



## Kakuti (Sep 15, 2013)

Wow! Great job!


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

Simply stunning.


----------



## estaboca (Jan 31, 2011)

WOW! Lots of work. Enjoy wearing it. Happy Holidys!


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

LOVE this!!!! Great job!


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh, my goodness! That is beautiful! I love the colors, too!
Congrats!! To me, from me, love me. pj


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow' Beautiful'


----------



## knitter 2 (Mar 31, 2013)

Fabulous. You did a beautiful job. 

Knitter 2


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

Truly amazing coat! Stunning with its colors so vibrant and knitted so well. I. Am. In. Awe.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

All that hard work has paid off - it is stupendous! So pleased it is for you!! Looks like it will keep you warm for many a long day.


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

WOW.....looks gorgeous on you! Wear it in good health......


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

WOW.....looks gorgeous on you! Wear it in good health......


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

WOW! Very impressive


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow! I love it!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Charlotte80 said:


> WOW, gorgeous coat, well done you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful coat and nicely done.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

It's like Joseph and his coat of many colors! May you enjoy many years of wearing this delightful confection. It's lovely.


----------



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes, I had thought of that and I work at a gift shop called Dreams & Rainbows so it's also my rainbow coat.


Grammy Toni said:


> It's like Joseph and his coat of many colors! May you enjoy many years of wearing this delightful confection. It's lovely.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

WOW, what a beautiful coat, you have certainly done a fantastic job!!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Very nice indeed!! Looks very lovly on


----------



## Maureen B (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow that is truly wonderful. Would have taken me 2 years to do that! Well done you.


----------



## Carolt01 (Oct 29, 2013)

Your coat is absolutely gorgeous! Many years from now, when you're still receiving compliments, you can tell war stories of how hard it was to finish. Again, a beautiful coat. Congratulations on a project very well done.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful and well worth the effort.


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

Awesommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmme for sure!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

WOW! What a lot of work...and beautiful work I might add!


----------



## guitarlady (Mar 21, 2013)

Beautiful work. I am an AZ girl too. So glad we get some cool weather to wear beautiful knits like this.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow! Wow! Wow!! Gorgeous!


----------



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

I just want to thank everybody for the wonderful compliments...never dreamed I would receive 11 pages of kudos!!! Kudos to all of you, thank you so much and Happy New Year!


----------



## jaymbee (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm so impressed. Absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow, how wonderful. A coat of many colors, just for you! love it


----------



## Lolliesue (Feb 4, 2013)

Wonderful! Is it hand knit? It looks so perfect!


----------



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes and my hands let me know every night.


Lolliesue said:


> Wonderful! Is it hand knit? It looks so perfect!


----------



## tea4two (Oct 20, 2011)

It sings "snuggle".


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Beautiful and it should keep you warm on the chilly evenings. Well worth the frogging, and not wanting to do it again.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Very nice. Love it.


----------



## lynn1955 (Jul 10, 2012)

OHHHHH very pretty.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful! I love the colors!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

It's. Beautiful and looks so warm and coz y!


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

only two months to knit this terrific coat? Wow!


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Amazing that you actually finished such an enormous project. It looks great on you!


----------



## The Old Wolf (Jul 22, 2012)

Holy flapping scrith. You are one brave lady... I totally get your description of the process. Mad props to you, Joseph and his coat of many colors would die of embarrassment.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

I will add my "WOW!"


----------



## kkj824 (Sep 3, 2012)

That is gorgeous.


----------



## KathrynJG (May 23, 2013)

Positively spectacular! You inspire knitters to "stick with it". We need that sometimes...good way to start the New Year.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

well done! it is fantastic


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Very nice present, you deserve it. Good job


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

This would take me a lifetime to complete. 
You did an amazing job. The colors are wonderful.
Wear it in the best of health.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful aran coat,magnificent work and colours. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow! That is lovely. Beautiful work---and what a lot of work. Congrats for finishing something for yourself at christmastime.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

What an accomplishment. Kudos to you!


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

What a great job! And it looks great on you as well!


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

grammabob said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments. Now we just need some cold weather here in Arizona.


Ahem... We have some cold weather here in Montana, if you get my drift! :lol:

Seriously, that coat is stunning!


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

Absolutely Georgous!!!!!!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Lots of work! Looks very warm and cozy!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

grammabob said:


> Finished at midnight Christmas Eve Eve. 2 months of tinking, frogging and swearing never to do this pattern again. But very very pleased with the outcome. Pattern is Sirdar coat I bought somewhere off the internet.


WOW that is a lovely coat, hats off to you for taking on such a project, I don't think I have enough patience to do that- love the color choice.....
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't think it was patience as much as stubbornness. I was not about to let this pattern get the best of me.


Viddie said:


> WOW that is a lovely coat, hats off to you for taking on such a project, I don't think I have enough patience to do that- love the color choice.....
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

beautiful , you must spend a big money on wool but very nice.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

grammabob said:


> I don't think it was patience as much as stubbornness. I was not about to let this pattern get the best of me.


that's a good mind set to have !! :thumbup:


----------



## happygirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Amazing!!! What a great job!!!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow! Beautiful. Lovely colors and pattern.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful; looks soooo warm. Is the pattern available somewhere?


----------



## turtles (Aug 28, 2011)

Tremendous!!! Please enjoy it for many many years! Lots of work in it but it shows how persistent you were! Congrats!


----------



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

The pattern is Sirdar design no. 6152 and I got it at www.thevintageknittinglady.co.uk
[email protected]


mkjfrj said:


> Beautiful; looks soooo warm. Is the pattern available somewhere?


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

I LOVE it!


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

That one's an attention-getter! Very nice!


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Live long and warmly in you coat of many colors. Beautiful.


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow and wow again


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

you look gorgeous in your beautifully knitted coat!


----------



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks Neighbor...I'm in Kingman!


Nana5 said:


> you look gorgeous in your beautifully knitted coat!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow! That is just amazing.


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

What a beautiful coat. I can see where the pattern would be so hard to work on but your patience and fortitude paid off in the end. You should be very proud of yourself as this coat is absolutely beautiful and well worth all the work and time you put into making it.


----------



## ladykat55 (Mar 23, 2011)

It is beautiful and definitely worth all the work


----------



## Cubula (Jan 6, 2013)

That is fabulous. Well done.


----------



## Izzibear (Nov 6, 2013)

WOW is right Stunning!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

You really look lovely. That is an amazing coat. THe knitting is fabulous.


----------

